# Last Rack



## WURK2FISH

Lastest and LAST RAK!!!

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/data/500/112.jpg

And I for the life of me cannot figure out how to get pics to load into the fishing gallory or this forum opened up and clear....oh well......

Got'r done!!!


----------



## DERFM

darn mike i'm just gettin' home and ya got all over the net !!!
sweet job , thanks again


----------



## WURK2FISH

DERFM said:


> darn mike i'm just gettin' home and ya got all over the net !!!
> sweet job , thanks again



You're the man DERF!!! You do the computer stuff...and fishin'.....I'll do the fabbin'!!!

Looks good!!!
Got'r done!!!


----------



## DERFM

well thank gawd you fab a chitload better than i do at computers


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

MmmMMMmmM shinyyyyy




Jesse


----------



## DERFM

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> MmmMMMmmM shinyyyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


yea , can't wait to get some bunker guts and fish slime on it


----------



## Cdog

I thought that front end looked familiar. Nice rack Derf. Tell Deb I said Hi.


----------



## DERFM

Cdog said:


> I thought that front end looked familiar. Nice rack Derf. Tell Deb I said Hi.


deb says "hi!!"
she also wants to know if her 'gaffer' is going to be down the first week in oct ??


----------



## Franklin7X57

like how the bait station reverses, it will keep the cooler lid from flying up if you don't strap it down.


----------



## WURK2FISH

Franklin7X57 said:


> like how the bait station reverses, it will keep the cooler lid from flying up if you don't strap it down.


Well thanx Franklin!!! It's a fairly functional way to fab it up and have it stowed...and as ya noticed...helping keep the lid down if blow-back happens!

Got 'em done!!!


----------



## Tommy

Nice rack!!!

What are the overall demimsions?? Will a 25 qt Iceytech cooler (bait) fit in one of the side compartments??

Tommy


----------



## WURK2FISH

Tommy said:


> Nice rack!!!
> 
> What are the overall demimsions?? Will a 25 qt Iceytech cooler (bait) fit in one of the side compartments??
> 
> Tommy


 Built this awhile back for Derf....Don't right'ly remember the overall dimensions....the main compartment holds...I believe it was 100 qt. and the side baskets hold 35 qt. igloo marines(check dimensions of 35 qt Ig Marines against Iceytek dimensions) or his generator fit in also...either/or.

Hope this helps ya out!


----------



## DERFM

Tommy said:


> Nice rack!!!
> 
> What are the overall demimsions?? Will a 25 qt Iceytech cooler (bait) fit in one of the side compartments??
> 
> Tommy





WURK2FISH said:


> Built this awhile back for Derf....Don't right'ly remember the overall dimensions....the main compartment holds...I believe it was 100 qt. and the side baskets hold 35 qt. igloo marines(check dimensions of 35 qt Ig Marines against Iceytek dimensions) or his generator fit in also...either/or.
> 
> Hope this helps ya out!


tommy 
had the sides made really to hold my generator 
think it is a 125 qt in the center ??
if ya want the dimensions let me know , i'll measure it up ..
we were 'test fitting' coolers at F&F 's when we were down in oct , and i can't remember what fit in it now :redface:
derf


----------



## Tommy

Derf,

I'm getting ready to do a winter rig out of my new (old) 99' Burb. I would appreciate the deminsions, including size of each "compartment".

There is a lot to like about that set-up... 

I want to be able to put a 25 qt Icey-tech style cooler on one side and a 5 gallon bucket and a fresh water container on the other side. Oh yea, sandspike storage too.... :fishing: One problem is not blocking the headlights, but i think it's doable.

Tommy


----------



## DERFM

i'll get out to the shed tomorrow and get them for you.
the side baskets will actually hold 2 ,5 gal buckets . it doesn't show in those pics , but there are brackets that hold 6 sand spikes underneath 
(can't find the pic )
the headlights are not obstructed at all on the ford 
derf


----------



## Tommy

Thanks Derf.

Tommy


----------



## DERFM

check your pm's 
derf


----------



## jhmorgan

That is a very nice lookin rack!


----------



## stonemason

i this rack rules that you made...simple ye amazing looking...didnt you mention that you were gonna stop making racks??


http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40713


----------



## WURK2FISH

stupidjet said:


> i this rack rules that you made...simple ye amazing looking...didnt you mention that you were gonna stop making racks??
> 
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40713



Thanks Bro!!!
And yes I did say I was getting outta rackbuilding....hence the post title "Last Rack".....which was done back in September....haven't done another since....why....ya want one???


----------



## DERFM

yo mike !!
one thing missing from my rack ...
i need one of the labels ... that says ya made it ..
aka ; beach pass


----------



## WURK2FISH

DERFM said:


> yo mike !!
> one thing missing from my rack ...
> i need one of the labels ... that says ya made it ..
> aka ; beach pass


LOL! But...sorry! No labels left.....I could autograph it with a sharpie for ya if ya want


----------



## DERFM

WURK2FISH said:


> LOL! But...sorry! No labels left.....I could autograph it with a sharpie for ya if ya want


well then i'll just have to settle for the fact i got the last rack and not the last label 
and hell if ya are gonna autograph it ; i wat it done with aluminum filler rod !!


----------



## OBX_Nomad

Definitely a work of art. Great job!


----------



## Tommy

Where do you pick up a cutting board like that??

Tommy


----------



## stonemason

bass pro, cabelas, boatersworld, west marine, etc...


----------



## WURK2FISH

stupidjet said:


> bass pro, cabelas, boatersworld, west marine, etc...


Sent ya a PM about your request for a rack over the winter......


----------



## WURK2FISH

OBX_Nomad said:


> Definitely a work of art. Great job!


Thanks Nomad!!! Doing this rack for DERF was the highlight of the racks I fabbed!!!

Got'em done!!!


----------



## DERFM

WURK2FISH said:


> Thanks Nomad!!! Doing this rack for DERF was the highlight of the racks I fabbed!!!
> 
> Got'em done!!!


 well all i can say is i'm sure happy that you were able to build it for me  !! 
everyone who has seen it has had nothing but good things to say about your design and fabbing skills .
you do have an ' eye ' for what looks right and the knowledge and ability to 'git it done !!'
thanks again mike , the pleasure is mine  
derf


----------

